# 2014 Duck population report



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

*2014 Trends in Breeding Duck Populations Report - Now Available*

Wednesday, 07/02/2014 








Preliminary 2014 duck population and pond estimates from the annual Waterfowl Breeding Population and Habitat Survey are now available. The estimate of 49.2 million breeding ducks was 8% higher than last year's estimate of 45.6 million, and 43% above the long-term average. The total pond estimate was 7.2 million, similar to last year's estimate of 6.9 million and 40% above the long-term average of 5.1 million. Spring was delayed even later than last year across most of the survey area. Habitat conditions during the survey were mostly improved or similar to last year, due to average to above-average annual precipitation. The exceptions were west-central Alberta and east of James Bay in Quebec. Note: Estimates sometimes change between the preliminary numbers and final results.

http://flyways.us/status-of-waterfowl


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

A breakdown of the numbers:

*Trends in Duck Breeding Populations 2014 **Report Released-*
The preliminary estimate for the total duck population is 49.2 million birds, an 8 percent increase over last year's estimate of 45.6 million birds, and 43 percent above the long-term average. 
The report provides abundance estimates for individual duck species, including the following:


Estimated mallard abundance is 10.9 million birds, similar to last year's estimate of 10.4 million birds and 42 percent above the long-term average. 
Blue-winged teal estimated abundance is 8.5 million, which is 10 percent above the 2013 estimate of 7.7 million, and 75 percent above the long-term average. 
The northern pintail estimate of 3.2 million was similar to last year's estimate of 3.3 million and remains 20 percent below the long-term average. 
American wigeon were 18 percent above the 2013 estimate and 20 percent above the long-term average. 
The combined (lesser and greater) scaup estimate of 4.6 million was similar to 2013 and 8 percent below the long-term average of 5 million. 
The canvasback estimate of 685,000 was slightly lower than the 2013 estimate of 787,000 but 18 percent above the long-term average.
 Habitat conditions assessed during the survey were mostly improved or similar to last year as a result of average to above-average annual precipitation. 









The 2014 Waterfowl Breeding Population and Habitat Survey conducted by the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service and Canadian Wildlife Service encompasses more than 2 million square miles of waterfowl habitat across Alaska, north-central and northeastern United States, and south-central, eastern and northern Canada.


----------



## Dukes_Daddy (Nov 14, 2008)

Doing my part. Feeding four families of Mallards with 30 ducklings in the canal next to the house. Bag of IFA scratch every week.


----------

